# Dog Need Immed. Help - Not a Golden Though!



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

I know this is not a Golden but when my friend sent me this I just had to post it. I do have pics if anyone is interested. She is really a cute dog and in spite of how she has to live she looks happy! Maybe someone can help her. I believe she is in NE but is anyone can help just click the link to woof rescue in the subject line

Thanks
Jazzys Mom

Date: Tue, 8 Jul 2008 
From: [email protected]
Subject: Can someone take poor Lizzie???
From: Amy

This poor girl is a neighbor to a friend of mine. The dog was dumped by the son when he moved to another place that doesn't allow pets in another town. She seems to have some wire-haired pointer in her, and some rottie for sure as that was what momma was. She's 3.5 years old, maybe all of 45 pounds and is on the skinny side. She does not have a full tail (not sure why). They were going to have her spayed, but she had worms that they had to treat for (supposedly did) and just never made another appointment. The stepmom in the house HATES the dog and has banished her to live outside and is verbally abusive to her (we don't think physically). Lizzie escaped twice, no doubt looking for better living quarters, so now has to live on a chain. They don't clean up around her, so she lays around and in filth, the flies are eating her ears, and only has hot water from the sun to drink. 
When she was younger, she had been in and out of the house, so while she is not potty trained, she probably could be quite easily. She is a very sweet dog, but afraid of men. The neighbor man, however, talks gently to her and feeds her treats through the fence so she does have some trust. 
This 'woman' has said she plans on taking Lizzy to the local humane society, which will be a death sentence for her. They are full, and of course with her being black, a mix, yada yada, she has all strikes against her. Plus, they already have a similar looking dog there now that they can't adopt out, so Lizzy's chances there are extremely thin. The next option would be them dumping her in the country, another death sentence.

There is another dog there that also lives outside but the neighbor is willing to take her. They cannot take Lizzy though, as it puts them over the city limit. I will gladly send a donation to the rescue that can take Lizzy, help with transport or costs associated with, and help find her a forever loving family home.

Can somebody please help poor Lizzy??????

Amy Cook 
Woof Rescue 
Riverdale/Kearney, NE


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up for the rescuers and more opinions


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I hope someone can rescue this poor dog. She sounds really sweet and just needs a chance to show what a good girl she can be.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bump*

Bump

Read this quick. Are you saying these dogs are outside?

If so, go to Dogs Deserve Better 
http://www.dogsdeservebetter.com/reps.html
and then find the Area Reps for the State and call and email them

Jazzy Mom: If you can get pics of her someone on here can post for you.
Is this dog in nebraska?

Dogs Deserve Better deals with Dogs that are Chained.


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

oh Lynn, how sad...poor Lizzie, I wish I could help...


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

Here are the 3 pics of Lizzie that were sent to me. Yes, I do believe that she is kept outside without water - except for what she gets when it rains. My friend sent me this and it was sent to her so she doesn't actually know Lizzie either. Just trying to save her life. She does look like a really sweet dog.


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> Bump
> 
> Read this quick. Are you saying these dogs are outside?
> 
> ...


I just went to the above website and Nebraska doesn't have an area rep. I was soooooo hoping to contact them too!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jazzy's Mom*

Jazzy's Mom:

I believe it gives an email and/or phone number to contact for those states that don't have an area rep.

Call that!

Also, Contact all the reps in the surrounding states:

Kansas Iowa Wyoming South Dakota and Colorado

Here are Kansas and Iowa:
Iowa
Newell, Iowa 
Pauline Larsen 712.272.3553 e-mail [email protected]

Kansas
Overland Park, Kansas
(Counties Covered: Kansas, Johnson & Wyandotte, Missouri, Clay & Jackson) 
Stacy Reeves 913.208.0727 e-mail [email protected]

There is not one for S.d. but contact 
South Carolina:
South Carolina 
Rock Hill, South Carolina 
Alicia 803.389.8858 e-mail [email protected]

Here is Colorado:

Colorado
Longmont , Colorado
Kit Colorado 720.938.5760 e-mail [email protected]


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

Thank you! I'll contact them this morning!

Jazzys mom


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Amy Has Lizzy*

I emld. Amy to tell her to contact all the Dogs Deserve Better People and told her how worried I was for Lizzy.

She still needs to find a rescue or home for Lizzy. So Glad she got Lizzy out of there!

Got this msg. from Amy:
*Yes, I pulled her out of there and am going to have her vetted. The situation grew worse when they moved her into the full sun so they could make room for a pool for a young child. It was over 90 again today, and will hit 100 tomorrow, so I just had to do it, but I don't have a place for her to go other than temporary. She was on her way to the HS, when I pulled her, which is over full and there is no way she would have been saved thru them. 

I thank you so very, very much for the help!!!


Amy Cook 
Woof Rescue 
Riverdale/Kearney, NE*


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

Glad to hear she is no longer living at that home. That woman should be sited for animal cruelty, no water and in the sun. I'd like to see her tied up in the sun with no water. Hope she finds a home soon.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

She's cute. Looks like a JRT X to me. Head shape and coat type of a Jack.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Glad to hear she's been rescued.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Yes, woohoo that she's out of that situation!


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> I emld. Amy to tell her to contact all the Dogs Deserve Better People and told her how worried I was for Lizzy.
> 
> She still needs to find a rescue or home for Lizzy. So Glad she got Lizzy out of there!
> 
> ...


 
I am so glad Amy has pulled her. Thank you for contacting Amy! Yesterday was soooo crazy with the longggg eye appt for my MIL I didn't have much time to do much. I did contact every rescue around and in NE that I could fine. The main NE rescue didn't have a phone number and the email was returned to me so that was a dead end. I am glad Amy got her pulled - now on to finding her a good home!

Jazzys Mom


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*To ALL*

As Amy said she pulled her BUT NEEDS A RESCUE for her or an adopter or foster-Lizzy is a Rottie/Terrier X I think she said.

She is ADORABLE-BEAUT. DOG-She looks like a Labrador Retriever


----------

